# "The Governator"



## GenoBluzGtr (May 1, 2020)

This pedal rocks!  I reversed the side for installing the Clipping LEDs so they would work as flashing eyes for my terminator logo.  Also subbed a couple of component values (out of necessity) but it sounds great.  nothing major, just a 10n Cap instead of 9.6n and the two 47K resistors were swapped to 51K.

VERY pleasantly surprised at the range of gain, the 3-band EQ kills and regardless of how high you have the gain, you can still hear every string.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (May 1, 2020)

Slick work on those clipping eyes!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 6, 2020)

Pretty!  I like the flickering LEDs on the pedal.  Sounds great!  
Those parts subs are all good.  I don't know why Marshall would use an oddball cap value like that for C1.  R101 & R102, all that matters is that they are equal.


----------



## cooder (May 7, 2020)

Very nice and killa graphics with the LED placement!


----------



## Barry (May 7, 2020)

Very cool, looks and sounds great all around, nice playing too!


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (May 7, 2020)

Thanks all for the nice comments!  I actually got a request to build one of these for a fairly famous player... I'm stoked!


----------



## steelplayer (May 7, 2020)

Great looking work, love the graphic and LEDs!


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (May 8, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Pretty!  I like the flickering LEDs on the pedal.  Sounds great!
> Those parts subs are all good.  I don't know why Marshall would use an oddball cap value like that for C1.  R101 & R102, all that matters is that they are equal.



Thanks Chuck...   The CAP substitution was out of necessity (didn't have a 9.6) and as luck would have it, I had also misplaced by 47K resistors (wrong bin), so I went with the 51Ks...  later on, I realized just what you said ... that the 51Ks work better with the 10nF formulaically !   So I stumbled my way into the right answer.... and I'm learning as I build more pedals, you can get some pretty interesting results that way!


----------



## HamishR (May 8, 2020)

If you like the Guv'nor I reckon you'd like the Angry Charles.


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (May 8, 2020)

HamishR said:


> If you like the Guv'nor I reckon you'd like the Angry Charles.


I built three Angry Charles before I built this one, and yes, they're fantastic, although I can tell you they are a good bit different than the Guv'nor.  It seems that Josh at JHS tweaked the circuit to get a good bit more gain and it's not quite as "articulate" as this one.   I would estimate that the "Governator" with the gain all the way up is about like the Angry Charles with the gain at halfway or a little less.  The response seems to be a bit quicker with the Governator, as well.   Like it's not quite as "soft" as the Angry Charles.   If you like heavy bottom end, soft attack, and PLENTY of gain, the AC is the way to go... if you like articulation and clarity, a bit less gain, and more focus on the midrange, the Governator is the right direction.


----------



## HamishR (May 9, 2020)

Yeah I've built a few of both and think you're about spot-on with your assessment.


----------

